# Incredibile Sconcerti: Bonucci meglio di Baresi. La sua classifica.



## admin (24 Novembre 2016)

Incredibile Mario Sconcerti. Il "giornalista", sul Corriere della Sera, ha stilato la classifica dei migliori difensori italiani di ogni epoca. Ecco, di seguito:

Nella classifica non è presente Maldini in quanto considerato, dallo stesso Sconcerti, un giocatore universale quindi fuori concorso. 

Da notare che nella classifica manca anche un certo Alessandro Nesta.

1) Burgnich

2) Scirea

3) Picchi

3) Bonucci

5) Baresi

6) Cannavaro

7) Costacurta

Post Scriptum: Parola

Altre notizie di giornata


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-imp...il-milan-ecco-perche-vt42264.html#post1096914


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pos...jder-col-galatasaray-vt42263.html#post1096907


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/fratello-...uve-e-solo-milanista-vt42258.html#post1096827


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-...i-non-si-preoccupano-vt42259.html#post1096834


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-contro-lempoli-tocchera-lapadula-attacco-vt42260.html#post1096837


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rie...convocato-per-empoli-vt42261.html#post1096838


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Novembre 2016)

Nemmeno commento una classifica senza Nesta. Saluti


----------



## CasciavitMilan (24 Novembre 2016)

Cosa non si fa per leccare il culo ai gobbi...
Poveraccio...


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2016)

Rendiamoci conto che questo qui è considerato "Il più grande giornalista sportivo italiano".

Aahahahahahaha


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Mario Sconcerti. Il "giornalista", sul Corriere della Sera, ha stilato la classifica dei migliori difensori italiani di ogni epoca. Ecco, di seguito:
> 
> Nella classifica non è presente Maldini in quanto considerato, dallo stesso Sconcerti, un giocatore universale quindi fuori concorso.
> 
> ...



Sconcerti: di nome e di fatto

PS: la cosa ridicola è che sto ignorante viene invitato nelle trasmissioni sportive in veste di "esperto"


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Novembre 2016)

A volte un dignitoso silenzio è sufficiente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Novembre 2016)

No veramente ma stiamo scherzando??? 
E dove sono Maldini e Nesta?????


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Novembre 2016)

State parlando di un uomo che disse che Jovetic era tra i primi tre giocatori al Mondo
Ma la perla fu su Lavezzi ai tempi del Napoli: "A parte il senso del goal, non c'è differenza con Messi"


----------



## Alex (24 Novembre 2016)

ma che roba é?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> State parlando di un uomo che disse che Jovetic era tra i primi tre giocatori al Mondo
> Ma la perla fu su Lavezzi ai tempi del Napoli: "A parte il senso del goal, non c'è differenza con Messi"



è il classico pagliaccio da "sentenze assolute" che poi vengono puntualmente smentite dai fatti e che lui stesso non ricorda

Fa pena


----------



## Eziomare (24 Novembre 2016)

Vabbe' ma e' normale, lui e' un tuttologo calcistico, conosce sommariamente tutti i giocatori ma nessuno in maniera specifica, spero non si tratti di becero lecchinaggio.
Bonucci sopra Baresi e' da neurodeliri, non mettere Nesta pura provocazione (nessuno del campo puo' essere tanto ignorante).
Nesta e Baresi sono mondialmente riconosciuti (e per distacco) come i due piu' forti centrali dell'epoca moderna e tra i migliori 5 di ogni tempo. Pochi caxxi


----------



## rossonerosempre (24 Novembre 2016)

Costacurta si Baresi no, mah


----------



## davoreb (24 Novembre 2016)

Bonucci è dietro anche al suo compagno di squadra Barzagli.

Quando ho letto il post pensavo fosse una mal interpretazione ma invece no il vecchietto è proprio andato via di testa.


----------



## Coripra (24 Novembre 2016)

un buffone che non perde occasione per dimostrarsi tale


----------



## rossonerosempre (24 Novembre 2016)

Secondo me sono cose che si inventa in 2 minuti e non ha tempo di riflettere. Io prima di sparare certe cappellate almeno mi andrei a "risfogliare un almanacco o l'album panini"


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (24 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Mario Sconcerti. Il "giornalista", sul Corriere della Sera, ha stilato la classifica dei migliori difensori italiani di ogni epoca. Ecco, di seguito:
> 
> Nella classifica non è presente Maldini in quanto considerato, dallo stesso Sconcerti, un giocatore universale quindi fuori concorso.
> 
> ...


Sconcertato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che questo qui è considerato "Il più grande giornalista sportivo italiano".
> 
> Aahahahahahaha



Vanno riaperti i manicomi.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (24 Novembre 2016)

Sconcerti l'ho sempre apprezzato e continuerò a farlo per la sua pacatezza e professionalità...sinceramente a me non importa chi abbia o non abbia messo in classifica...è una cosa personale ed ognuno è libero di dire ciò che vuole...soprattutto quando si tratta di queste stupide classifiche...se cominciqmo a dar importanza a queste statistiche allora dovremmo darla anche alle minchiate di Galliani quando spara le sue di statistiche....perciò...chissene...è la storia che parla, non la classifica di un giornalista qualsiasi


----------



## Hellscream (24 Novembre 2016)

Una classifica senza Maldini e Nesta. LOL.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Novembre 2016)

Beducci nemmeno i lacci può lavare a Nesta figuriamoci a Baresi.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Novembre 2016)

Sconcerti deve aver preso qualche colpo in testa di recente


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2016)

Vabbè dai, non si può sentire...nemmeno la classifica si può vedere.


----------



## S T B (24 Novembre 2016)

strano non abbia messo primo Bonucci... il giornalismo italiano è tutto in profonda adorazione del bianconero


----------



## Marilson (24 Novembre 2016)

immondizia


----------



## Igniorante (24 Novembre 2016)

Almeno una cosa sensata, quella su Maldini, l'ha detta...

Tutto il resto, dalla mancanza di Nesta alla posizione di Baresi (assolutamente fuori categoria anche lui), è da mani nei capelli.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Novembre 2016)

Eccola qua la sua profonda competenza. Questo ricordo tutti che è passato alla Rai. Poi si chiedono perchè la gente non paga il canone di quello schifo.


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2016)

ricordiamo anche la perla su Griezman, un _Giaccherini con più qualità _


----------



## kolao95 (24 Novembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Bonucci è dietro anche al suo compagno di squadra Barzagli.



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Novembre 2016)

Da radiazione istantanea dall'albo.


----------



## Casnop (24 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Mario Sconcerti. Il "giornalista", sul Corriere della Sera, ha stilato la classifica dei migliori difensori italiani di ogni epoca. Ecco, di seguito:
> 
> Nella classifica non è presente Maldini in quanto considerato, dallo stesso Sconcerti, un giocatore universale quindi fuori concorso.
> 
> ...



Tarcisio primo, davanti a Franco ed Armando Picchi? Ed allora, perché non Claudio Gentile? Opinioni, molto.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (24 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Mario Sconcerti. Il "giornalista", sul Corriere della Sera, ha stilato la classifica dei migliori difensori italiani di ogni epoca. Ecco, di seguito:
> 
> Nella classifica non è presente Maldini in quanto considerato, dallo stesso Sconcerti, un giocatore universale quindi fuori concorso.
> 
> ...


Premesso che l'opinione di Sconcerti merita lo stesso rispetto di qualunque altra...
Io i difensori elencati li ho visti giocare quasi tutti e faccio molta fatica a trovarne uno migliore di Franco Baresi...se poi il paragone è Bonucci...non se ne parla proprio...


----------



## ralf (24 Novembre 2016)

Mah attualmente Bonucci è il miglior ball-playing al mondo insieme a Boateng, Hummels e Alderweireld. Difensivamente però non vale i top, Godin, Pepe, Ramos, Gimenez, Marquinhos o anche Barzagli gli sono superiori. Sul confronto con Baresi non ne parlo nemmeno, guardatevi questo video che parla da solo...


----------



## Nils Liedholm (24 Novembre 2016)

ma non è reato penale? se non lo è dovrebbe esserlo!

Bonucci, buon difensore, può allacciare gli scarpini a Baresi, Galli, Costacurta, Maldini e Nesta.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2016)

Maldini e Baresi insieme in campo hanno concesso alle avversarie *23 gol in 196 partite

*


----------



## Eziomare (24 Novembre 2016)

C'è una replica al nostro, sempre sul Corriere della sera, a firma di Antonio Carioti...benche' quella dello sconcertante giornalista sia solo un'opinione e' giusto e opportuno che qualcuno gli faccia notare l'assurdita' di quanto afferma


----------



## Eziomare (24 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Maldini e Baresi insieme in campo hanno concesso alle avversarie *23 gol in 196 partite
> 
> *



Ma e' vera questa statistica? Sarebbe impressionante...e tiene conto delle sole partite di campionato o include pure la CL?


----------



## sballotello (24 Novembre 2016)

C'è troppa voglia di esaltare l'a juve ad ogni costo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Mah attualmente Bonucci è il miglior ball-playing al mondo insieme a Boateng, Hummels e Alderweireld. Difensivamente però non vale i top, Godin, Pepe, Ramos, Gimenez, Marquinhos o anche Barzagli gli sono superiori. Sul confronto con Baresi non ne parlo nemmeno, guardatevi questo video che parla da solo...



Roba da brividi.

Se penso all'attuale capitano...


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Novembre 2016)

Si sciacqui la bocca prima di parlare del più grande di tutti tempi...sto vecchiaccio *************


----------



## wildfrank (24 Novembre 2016)

Quanto vale Bonucci? 50, 60 milioni? Per Baresi ce ne sarebbero voluti il doppio. Brutta bestia la senilità....


----------



## Jaqen (24 Novembre 2016)

Purtroppo brucia che i migliori difensori di sempre siano stati del Milan..


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Novembre 2016)

Con questa classifica si qualifica subito per quello che è: un vecchio rimbambito. Sconcerti è buono soltanto a fare i riassuntini di ciò che accade e presentarli come ''sentenze''. Ultimamente è diventato ancora più isterico e permaloso...insostenibile.
Baresi dietro Bonucci è veramente una bestemmia. Nesta non inserito nella classifica è invece una barzelletta.
Sconcerti dovrebbe andare a sparare ste caxxate in qualche osteria o al bancone di qualche bar di paese.


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2016)

classifica allucinante,poco da aggiungere, a mio avviso includendo Maldini i primi 5 sono Baresi,Maldini,Scirea,Nesta e Facchetti...non l'obbrobrio che ha citato Sconcerti


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ma e' vera questa statistica? Sarebbe impressionante...e tiene conto delle sole partite di campionato o include pure la CL?



Sì è vera, si riferisce a tutte le competizioni giocate dal milan


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Novembre 2016)

Sconcerti è fuori di testa. 
Qua non c'entra niente essere milanisti, questa è vera bestemmia calcistica


----------



## Igniorante (24 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Maldini e Baresi insieme in campo hanno concesso alle avversarie *23 gol in 196 partite
> 
> *



#ciaone


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Maldini e Baresi insieme in campo hanno concesso alle avversarie *23 gol in 196 partite
> 
> *



Questa statistica è impossibile, per dirne una nell'anno del record di Sebastiano Rossi, subimmo 15 gol in 30 partite,

per quello che riguarda Sconcerti per me cessò di essere un giornalista quando dichiarò in una stramissione che Sheva era un mediocre che non eccelleva in nulla, praticamente fece il nome di ogni pippa di attaccante della serie A affermando in cosa spiccassero, mentre in lui proprio non riusciva a trovare nessuna dote.


Tralasciando i deliri di quest'uomo, nemmeno da commentare, ritengo però che in generale Bonucci, ma anche Costacurta siano un po sottovalutati in questo forum.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa statistica è impossibile, per dirne una nell'anno del record di Sebastiano Rossi, subimmo 15 gol in 30 partite



devi considerare le partite che baresi e maldini hanno giocato come coppia centrale, non quelle con maldini terzino sinistro


----------



## Eziomare (25 Novembre 2016)

A quanto ne so/ricordo Maldini prima dell'epoca ancelottiana quasi mai ha giostrato da centrale (fatta eccezione per la difesa a 3 di Zac), magari la statistica si riferisce alle partite che i due hanno semplicemente giocato insieme?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2016)

Ragazzi mi permetto solo di dire una cosa riferita al mio unico e grande capitano.. un giocatore che ha fatto CAMPIONATI interi a prendere sempre 7 in pagella e risultare il migliore in campo in quel milan in cui il più scarso era il migliore al mondo nel suo ruolo ma non aveva vinto il pallone d'oro vi da la dimensione di cosa noi all epoca abbiamo vissuto . 

poi concluso con una cosa non trascurabile .. Franco era il capitano perchè era il detentore dei VALORI del milan.. era il primo a far rispettare le regole , il primo a rispettarle e il primo se non il compagno più severo . 

MANCA tantissimo una figura come la sua .


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Novembre 2016)

Ci riflettevo stanotte, in questa classifica scandalosa, manca anche Vierchowood! Uno che la nascondeva a Maradona ragazzi!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa statistica è impossibile, per dirne una nell'anno del record di Sebastiano Rossi, subimmo 15 gol in 30 partite,
> 
> per quello che riguarda Sconcerti per me cessò di essere un giornalista quando *dichiarò in una stramissione che Sheva era un mediocre che non eccelleva in nulla,* praticamente fece il nome di ogni pippa di attaccante della serie A affermando in cosa spiccassero, mentre in lui proprio non riusciva a trovare nessuna dote.
> 
> ...





Sconcerti, te posso dì 'na cosa de tutto core?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> devi considerare le partite che baresi e maldini hanno giocato come coppia centrale, non quelle con maldini terzino sinistro



Baresi e Maldini non hanno disputato assieme tutte quelle partite come copia centrale... vergogna 
non conosci la leggenda Milanista, possibile che non insegnino più la bibbia a scuola?
Maldini in gioventù disputo pochissime partite da centrale difensivo, lui faceva il terzino sinistro,
Vi giocò con una certa continuità quando quando Baresi si ritiro...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Baresi e Maldini non hanno disputato assieme tutte quelle partite come copia centrale... vergogna
> non conosci la leggenda Milanista, possibile che non insegnino più la bibbia a scuola?
> Maldini in gioventù disputo pochissime partite da centrale difensivo, lui faceva il terzino sinistro,
> Vi giocò con una certa continuità quando quando Baresi si ritiro...



La statistica riporta questo, non l'ho fatta io, la vergogna la lascio a te perché io della bibbia non ne ho bisogno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ci riflettevo stanotte, in questa classifica scandalosa, manca anche Vierchowood! Uno che la nascondeva a Maradona ragazzi!



Di difensori fortissimi in marcatura ne abbiamo avuti uno sterminio, è veramente difficile fare una classifica, onestamente va anche molto a simpatie, Vierchowood ci stà alla grande, volendo anche il miglior Collovati

In questo caso la classifica oltre alla fase difensiva *deve assolutamente tenere conto anche dell'apporto in fase offensiva, soprattutto in fase di regia della manovra in fase di costruzione*.

Qualcuno ogni tanto afferma che il gioco deve partire dai centrocampisti, ma non è vero, se si ha la fortuna di avere difensori in grado di sostituirsi ai centrocampisti hai vantaggi tattici fondamentali.

Pertanto nei primi 4 posti in Italia ci sono senza discussioni: Baresi, Scirea, Maldini e Facchetti, parlando solo di centrali difensivi, escludendo i terzini anche se in realtà Maldini e Facchetti la maggior parte della carriera l'hanno spesa proprio da laterale.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2016)

Qualche anno fa mi piaceva anche, ma evidentemente con l'età che avanza sta aumentando pure la demenza senile.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Maldini e Baresi insieme in campo hanno concesso alle avversarie *23 gol in 196 partite
> 
> *


Mi lascia molto dubbioso questa statistica...
Do per certo che i due non hanno giocato così tante partite come centrali di difesa...Maldini si è spostato in quel ruolo dopo il ritiro di Baresi...
E sul fatto che abbiano subito solo 23 reti in 196 incontri...non capisco questo ultimo dato...196 partite di cosa?...campionato?...ne hanno giocate molte di più insieme....in Europa?....ne hanno giocate molte di meno....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La statistica riporta questo, non l'ho fatta io, la vergogna la lascio a te perché io della bibbia non ne ho bisogno



é sbagliata e da tifoso milanista dovresti accorgetene subito... comunque ho visitato il sito originale da cui è ripresa la foto,
è un blog di un appassionato, non una fonte giornalistica....


NB Sai che mi piace scherzare  non prendertela, magari guarda qualche partita in piu del vecchio Milan, Sacchi, Capello e Ancellotti,
ti assicuro che è goduria pura


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> NB Sai che mi piace scherzare  non prendertela, magari guarda qualche partita in piu del vecchio Milan, Sacchi, Capello e Ancellotti,
> ti assicuro che è goduria pura



Le ho viste tutte, io, da sacchi I, capello II, tabarez, sacchi II, capello III, zaccheroni, maldini, terim... campionati, coppa italia, uefa, champions, supercoppe, intercontinentali e trofei berlusconi ecc. per cui si scherza fino a un certo punto

ovviamente non avevo tempo di ri-controllare tutte le formazioni per cui ho preso per buona la statistica riportata dal the sun e dal tweet della Serie A TIM. sorry


----------



## Symon (26 Novembre 2016)

Sti giorni tra le ********* di Berlusconi e questa di Sconcerto si fà il pieno per un anno intero...
Dicevano tanto delle bombe di Mosca, ma almeno lui era autoironico, questi imbecilli pensano di capire di calcio e di essere i padre eterni e sparano più ****** di quelle che diceva Mosca nei suoi pendolini e bombe varie; 

Mi sà che la settimana del Black Friday ha avuto un effetto nero e rabbuiante sulla lucidità mentale di qualche soggetto...

Bonucci prendeva paga da Ranocchia al Bari e parla?
Un qualunque difensore, faccio il nome chessò di Gamberini o Acerbi è paragonabile a Bonucci, forse superiore...Bonucci...ma vaff.....!


----------

